# QueerYourVape Fundraiser



## Chukin'Vape (24/6/19)

Hi VapeFam - one of our DIY Community members in France is running a Fundraiser for LGBT+ kids that end up on the streets (Homeless) . If you want to join in, we will be doing a live stream, and vapers will buy raffle tickets for a chanse to win vape gear. So obviously we need vape companies to help out with some gear they are willing to part with, and for people interested to buy raffle tickets - you need to join the stream. Pull in, its going to be awesome, and for a good cause.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (24/6/19)

@Christos

Reactions: Funny 2 | Thanks 2 | Informative 1 | Optimistic 4


----------



## Christos (24/6/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> @Christos


Perfect opportunity for you to donate some of that gear you wanted to give away. 
The gesture will be appreciated irrespective.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (24/6/19)

What is an LGBT+ ???

Regards

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Elmien (24/6/19)

Raindance said:


> What is an LGBT+ ???
> 
> Regards



Lesbian, Gay, Bisexual, Transgender. The plus is for all the other sexualities (not including straight).

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (24/6/19)

Raindance said:


> What is an LGBT+ ???
> 
> Regards


And here I thought it was the new LG with bluetooth and a bigger screen

Reactions: Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (25/6/19)

I just saw that Mr Hardwick’s is one of the prize sponsors for this
Good one @method1 !
Nice to see our local vendors taking part in international initiatives

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## BubiSparks (25/6/19)

What does "AGAISNT" mean ??


----------



## Chukin'Vape (25/6/19)

BubiSparks said:


> What does "AGAISNT" mean ??


 typo probably - thanks for bumping the thread


----------



## DoubleD (25/6/19)

So straight homeless people are ignored lol 

I dont belong on this planet

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Chukin'Vape (25/6/19)

DoubleD said:


> So straight homeless people are ignored lol
> 
> I dont belong on this planet


You guys are hard work ✌ - nobody is ignored. This is just for a centre that deals with this specific problem.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

